# Safari keeps crashing



## mac_pc_tech (Sep 29, 2005)

Safari keeps crashing on certain websites on the internet. For exsample " myspace.com" It's driving me crazy :4-dontkno Does anyone know why this happens? I have trash my prefs, reset safari, trashed cache. Don't know what to do next :4-dontkno 
Thanks


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

which version of Safari? 1.3 or 2? which version of java are you running on your computer?


----------

